# What does PP and CP mean?



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 17, 2009)

Stupid question of the day:

What does CP and PP stand for? I have seen both used here in the Clearance Bin and on MUA swap, and I have no idea what it means.


----------



## n_c (Nov 17, 2009)

CP = custom purchase
PP = could mean paypal idk


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_CP = custom purchase
PP = could mean paypal idk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And what does custom purchase mean?


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 17, 2009)

To arrange for someone to purchase an item for you that usually you don't have access to. If a item is sold out at your counter, you can get someone to do a custom purchase for you at theirs. PP can also mean a MAC Paint Pot.


----------



## GGBlu (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_And what does custom purchase mean?_

 
A custom purchase is when one Specktra member asks other Specktra members to buy him or her specific items.  Say I want an eyeshadow that I can't get in my area, but a member in another part of the country/world has access to it.  I would post a general request for a "custom purchase" and when someone accepts, I would pay them the cost plus shipping.  It's like a personal shopper for makeup


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you so much everybody.


----------

